# Quality LED Mini Light Bar?



## TLC Snow Div.

To anyone who has knowledge on LED lighting, could you tell me if you think this is a good light bar? I'm in the market for a new mini bar since my old Whelen mini edge strobe bar is failing.

This is a new product.

Pics and a Link to the product page and videos...

http://www.nwapublicsafetysupply.com/catalog.php/nwapublicsafetysupply/ct/pd985523


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

It's one of those china knock off bars, regardless if you get one or not DO NOT buy it from nwa public safety supply, he use to be on another forum im on and he was banned for some things he did, not coming through on deals, talking a bunch of crap. He doesn't reply to his email in a timely manner or conduct good business practices.


----------



## DodgeGuy

The bar you reference is made using Chinese knockoff technology. I have heard many stories of the bar filling with water and frying. The circuitry is not sealed in epoxy and as such is highlt prone to failure. The LEDs in the bar are a mix of true 3rd gen leds and 2nd gen LEDs the quality control is low. Also it is not a new product, it has been around for a while, actually, this company a few weeks ago got shut down temporarily becuase the bars name, slither/viper bar, was infringing on copyright of a Federal Signal product. Since the site owner refused to change names, they shut down all of his sites, he is now back up using some other name for his product.


Disclaimer:  I have never had any personal dealing with this company, nor do I have a vendetta against the company, I have just heard numerous time of the problems and risks of these bars.


----------



## mike psd

TLC Snow Div.;448037 said:


> To anyone who has knowledge on LED lighting, could you tell me if you think this is a good light bar? I'm in the market for a new mini bar since my old Whelen mini edge strobe bar is failing.


hey man i'm kinda in the same boat as you and this week i came i made my choice Whelen Responder LP truly awesome light you gotta get it with linear leds tho sirennet has a pretty good video if wanna check out . there one on here the compars linear vs con3


----------



## firstclasslawn

i have the full size version of that bar, its just as bright as any ohter gen 3. i have compared it with other lights. Mine doesn't leak and mine works great. 1 year old, no problems


----------



## BlueLine Ent

I also know of problems with this seller, DO NOT buy from him, you will most likely get screwed or a POS product.  Also, I wouldn't buy that bar, remember you get what you pay for, so its worth if to go Whelen or Code 3 or whatnot. Also that strobe mini bars supply may be under warranty, you should check it out. If you need it tested or checked, let me know, I can help you out.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I appreciate all the input so far. I was curios about this bar because i've heard about those knock off that sound and are priced to good to be true. I'm going to stay away from it and go Whelen most likely. If i'm going to spend the money i don't want to skimp on quality and i'm definity going get an LED



mike psd;448080 said:


> hey man i'm kinda in the same boat as you and this week i came i made my choice Whelen Responder LP truly awesome light you gotta get it with linear leds tho sirennet has a pretty good video if wanna check out . there one on here the compars linear vs con3


That is the exact light i've been looking at before i came across this one. I would get the LP. Did you get magnetic or hardwired. I've seen the vid several times on Sirennet but where is the comparison video of the LP and Con3?

Thanks


----------



## mike psd

tlc i havn't ordered anyting yet maybe tomorrow idk right now . most likey magnetic for now eclipse gave me some great info on the specs on this light and how to wire up the magnetic version it have all 30 patterns 

here the link man http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=435551#post435551


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

mike psd;448205 said:


> tlc i havn't ordered anyting yet maybe tomorrow idk right now . most likey magnetic for now eclipse gave me some great info on the specs on this light and how to wire up the magnetic version it have all 30 patterns
> 
> here the link man http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=435551#post435551


That's what i was wondering about,If the magnetic mount model comes with a switch to select patterns or if extra wiring and switches have to be installed to easily select multiple patterns.

Here is the Light:http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lphpa.html


----------



## DBL

TLC Snow Div.;448214 said:


> That's what i was wondering about,If the magnetic mount model comes with a switch to select patterns or if extra wiring and switches have to be installed to easily select multiple patterns.
> 
> Here is the Light:http://www.sirennet.com/whr2lphpa.html


thats kind of crazy i was thinking about that lightbar reading this thread....here it is about $30 cheaper

http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html


----------



## mike psd

eclipse explained it very well over in my theard about light bars earlier this week . i'll let you know what i think about it once i ger her


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

DBL;448219 said:


> thats kind of crazy i was thinking about that lightbar reading this thread....here it is about $30 cheaper
> 
> http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html


Yes, i noticed that today.



mike psd;448224 said:


> eclipse explained it very well over in my theard about light bars earlier this week . i'll let you know what i think about it once i ger her


I'll have to check your thread. I need to swap out these lights so i don't want to wait to long.


----------



## DodgeGuy

I'll be getting a Whelen Responder LP R2(linear) in Blue(for Emergency Management work, not snow removal) tomorrow, I'll let you know what I think, it's a special mag mount that has the pattern selection on it and a few other fun features.

Yes, I had the bar custom built, you can't normally get it like that.


----------



## Kennedy81

DodgeGuy;448496 said:


> I'll be getting a Whelen Responder LP R2(linear) in Blue(for Emergency Management work, not snow removal) tomorrow, I'll let you know what I think, it's a special mag mount that has the pattern selection on it and a few other fun features.
> 
> Yes, I had the bar custom built, you can't normally get it like that.


I've been thinking of doing the same thing; only to save money getting one with the clear LEDs and getting both a blue and an amber lense, then just swap them out when its plow season.


----------



## DodgeGuy

Kennedy81;448537 said:


> I've been thinking of doing the same thing; only to save money getting one with the clear LEDs and getting both a blue and an amber lense, then just swap them out when its plow season.


I wondor how that would look, usually with these bars its colored LEDs behind colored domes. I suppose thought that it would look alright, might be a lighter blue/amber than what it normally would be though from the bleed over of the white. The bar I'm being sent has clear dome.

Just a thought, look at Lighting X products, they product special LED lightheads that change color, called Chameleon lights. Pretty cool and sound like they might fit what your looking for.
http://www.lightningxproducts.com/led.htm
(Scroll towards the bottom of the page to see what I'm talking about)

Sorry, a little off topic, hope the OP doesn't mind.


----------



## groundbreakers

TLC Snow Div.;448037 said:


> To anyone who has knowledge on LED lighting, could you tell me if you think this is a good light bar? I'm in the market for a new mini bar since my old Whelen mini edge strobe bar is failing.
> 
> This is a new product.
> 
> Pics and a Link to the product page and videos...
> 
> http://www.nwapublicsafetysupply.com/catalog.php/nwapublicsafetysupply/ct/pd985523


just curious did you purchase your mini edge bar from a store on ebay ?


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Alright guys i decided the stay with the best and purchased this Whelen Responder LP for VLS.

http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html


----------



## Eclipse

Kennedy81;448537 said:


> I've been thinking of doing the same thing; only to save money getting one with the clear LEDs and getting both a blue and an amber lense, then just swap them out when its plow season.


As mentioned generally with LED's you put the same color LED beind the same colored dome. When you put white behind a color you lose some intensity.

FWIW on the Responder the LED's are mounted to the dome so it is a little involved to swap domes. A replacement dome for a responder is around $65.

BTW Good choice on going with the Whelen. The original lightbar posted, although bright, is not of the same quality as Whelen and several other manufactures.


----------



## 84deisel

I just got the highlighter led and I must say it is impressive. alittle pricy but bright.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

84deisel;449604 said:


> I just got the highlighter led and I must say it is impressive. alittle pricy but bright.


I was looking at the light also. Their flash pattern "magnetic" changing technique is really cool.


----------



## Novadiecast

How do you change the flash pattern on the Whelen Reponder Magnetic mount. I ordered one but have not got it yet. I would like to hook it up to my factory dash mounted switch on my 2007 classic 2500 HD via a quick connect plug that would come out throught the third brake light. That way I can remove it when necessary. Any ideas here guys????


----------



## Eclipse

TLC Snow Div.;452877 said:


> Their flash pattern "magnetic" changing technique is really cool.


It might be neat but it does not work all that well. You need to first find the right magnet, not just any will do. Even then it may not work. I have had two of these and the first one I could get to work with the magnet and the second one I never could get to work with the magnet.

Aside from that is is a very nice light. IMO the Whelen Responder is brigher and more intense but it is a close call and some might feel the Highlighter is a little better. If they were the same price it would be draw as to which one to buy but for $100 less I would take a Responder every time.


----------



## Eclipse

Novadiecast;452887 said:


> How do you change the flash pattern on the Whelen Reponder Magnetic mount.


I posted quite a bit of info about doing this in another thread. I do not recall which one it was but if you look though the last weeks worth of post I am sure you will find it.


----------



## yamaguy

TLC Snow Div.;448909 said:


> Alright guys i decided the stay with the best and purchased this Whelen Responder LP for VLS.
> 
> http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/R2LPP.html


I bought that one the other week and I like it alot!!!



Novadiecast;452887 said:


> How do you change the flash pattern on the Whelen Reponder Magnetic mount. I ordered one but have not got it yet. I would like to hook it up to my factory dash mounted switch on my 2007 classic 2500 HD via a quick connect plug that would come out throught the third brake light. That way I can remove it when necessary. Any ideas here guys????


I have the Linear version and when you take the dome off there is a third wire on the harness that is for pattern change. You run it to a switch and thats is how you change patterns.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

yamaguy;452927 said:


> I bought that one the other week and I like it alot!!!
> 
> I have the Linear version and when you take the dome off there is a third wire on the harness that is for pattern change. You run it to a switch and thats is how you change patterns.


Is yours a magnetic mount?


----------



## Novadiecast

Now my light from VLS shows it as backordered????


----------



## mike psd

i got mine from strobes & more little bit more like 5 buxs but in stock and supposly coming in tomorrow like 3 day vs week from VLS


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Novadiecast;453366 said:


> Now my light from VLS shows it as backordered????


Saw that too, I though i was saving money now how long do i have to wait


----------



## Kennedy81

DodgeGuy;448767 said:


> Just a thought, look at Lighting X products, they product special LED lightheads that change color, called Chameleon lights. Pretty cool and sound like they might fit what your looking for.
> http://www.lightningxproducts.com/led.htm
> (Scroll towards the bottom of the page to see what I'm talking about)
> 
> Sorry, a little off topic, hope the OP doesn't mind.


Those are pretty sweet. To bad they don't make a light bar with those however... or is it listed somewhere else?



Eclipse;448987 said:


> FWIW on the Responder the LED's are mounted to the dome so it is a little involved to swap domes. A replacement dome for a responder is around $65.
> 
> .


Still much cheaper than another $300 light bar!


----------



## scottL

Wesley's Lawn;448059 said:


> It's one of those china knock off bars, regardless if you get one or not DO NOT buy it from nwa public safety supply, he use to be on another forum im on and he was banned for some things he did, not coming through on deals, talking a bunch of crap. He doesn't reply to his email in a timely manner or conduct good business practices.


The same guy and his family own viper light bars too. They import from china like most other companies. BUt, your correct the service before the purchase makes you think you were robbed.

I purchased on of the code 3 style versions using the same leds in the first picture. So far, the unit performs with no issues. It's bright and for that specific version it's the same thing as code 3 ( yep - go ahead and start the storm but, it's true ). I did add two heating bulbs inside the case for winter that activate with the lights. WIth the snow and ice storms we've had so far the unit has not collected any more build up than my previous 3 rotator whelen.


----------



## Eclipse

scottL;453582 said:


> It's bright and for that specific version it's the same thing as code 3 ( yep - go ahead and start the storm but, it's true ).


I agree it may be the same lens/dome but it is not the same LED's.


----------



## DodgeGuy

Kennedy81;453486 said:


> Those are pretty sweet. To bad they don't make a light bar with those however... or is it listed somewhere else?


Unfortuntly, at the moment that is all, however they are currently developing a minibar that will feature their regular heads in it, but will eventually get the chameleon treatment. Much like how they are currently developing the chameleon version of their interior lightbar.

On anothor note, I got my Responder the other day, very bright light. I'm glad I got the low power mode cause at night this thing is blindingly bright.


----------



## yamaguy

TLC Snow Div.;453205 said:


> Is yours a magnetic mount?


Yea I went with the magnetic mount. I wanted to go with the permanant mount with a mag mount kit (because I don't have a backRack yet). The guy at VLS said that the only differance between the two was that the mag mount does not have a quick connect on the wiring. If you take the dome off you can wire it however you like. I plan on running a new three wire lead so that I can control the flash pattern from the cab. You can still change it now, but you have to take the dome off and hit the one wire with 12 volts when it is turned on to change the patterns. There is also the abality to go to low power, and somthing else I can't remember.


----------



## DodgeGuy

The only difference between the mag mount and the permant mount is that with the permant mount you have the pattern wire, low power mode(definately nice at night with this bar, cause its bright), and pattern override(changes the bars pattern temporarly). All of which are already wired. I guess all these wires are already in the mag mount just not extended.


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

I still havent gotten my new Whelen Responder from VLS. Guess i shouldn't have fallen for the low price.


----------



## Novadiecast

I got mine on Tuesday but I did call them when I noticed it was backordered and they said they would get it right out and they did. Maybe its the Christmas rush thing???


----------



## yamaguy

TLC Snow Div.;461438 said:


> I still havent gotten my new Whelen Responder from VLS. Guess i shouldn't have fallen for the low price.


I got mine in 3 days when I ordered it 4 weeks ago. I think you just waited too long and now that the season has hit they are selling them like mad.


----------



## DBL

it took about a week but i got my led bar and strobes for the chevy


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

yamaguy;461573 said:


> I got mine in 3 days when I ordered it 4 weeks ago. I think you just waited too long and now that the season has hit they are selling them like mad.


I bought it because my other Whelen strobe bar broke during the first storm this season so i ordered this one only a couple days after once i made a choice. It will come sometime.


----------



## ultimate plow

Dont regret from buying from there. They were just probably selling like hot cakes. I know they got like a cupple pallets of them.


----------



## ultimate plow

Eclipse;453600 said:


> I agree it may be the same lens/dome but it is not the same LED's.


I have to agree with eclipse


----------



## DBL

did you get it yet?


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

DBL;465693 said:


> did you get it yet?


NOPE:angry: 
What is wrong with those guys at VLS? I'm going to call tomorrow. Might just have to cancel the order.

I would have called earlier but have been really busy with all this snow and keep think the new light bar is going to show up.


----------



## mike psd

if you do go with strobes and more i had mine in like 3 days


----------



## OSLIGHTS

I would recommend somthing like the new Whelen Responder LED light. Best thing going as far as brightness, and has a 5 year warranty. Many price ranges also.


----------



## Fiafighterdude

i agree with oslights


----------



## NoFearDeere

I ordered one from www.strobesnmore.com....will have it in three days and was $311 including shipping.


----------



## iakentdoz

OSLIGHTS;468526 said:


> I would recommend somthing like the new Whelen Responder LED light. Best thing going as far as brightness, and has a 5 year warranty. Many price ranges also.


I got my responder from LHS and love it.


----------

